# Finally finished my walk in humi



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been away from the forums for some time now. Been busy with having my first child and getting married and starting up my own Home Automation Company. 

I had my basement finished in June and set aside my cold room for my walk in humidor but never got time to actually design and finish it. But i took some time to do so last week and after 2 weeks of work, I have finally finished the project. Just seasoned the humidor so you may still see all the wet spots. But here you go

When i designed my basement i decided to build it with a very modern look so i also incorporated it into my humidor. As you may notice from the pics I've only lined one wall with Spanish Cedar, I've also used modern looking shelves, both glass and floating mdf's. I figured because all my cigars are in boxes and half the walls I've lined with Spanish cedar that it will be sufficient. 

What i'm using for humidification and temperature control is your regular honeywell humidifier and a ceramic heater and fan for circulation. I've tied the temperature equipment into my home automation system for temperature monitoring and control. A sensor detects the temperature and humidity and automatically turns on or off the humidifier and heater to ensure worry free temperature conrol. If the temperature falls or is too high, I will receive a text message on my phone and on all of my tv's and touchscreens in my home will have a popup message and voice alert if anything goes wrong including someone trying to get into my humidor. I can also monitor the temperature from my iphone, ipad or laptop from anywhere in the world. 

I've attached some pictures and will have a video coming soon.


IMG_0202 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0220 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0218 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0209 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0210 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0211 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0207 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0206 by ibrat82, on Flickr


IMG_0204 by ibrat82, on Flickr


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Eric = that is one incredibly, awesome, off the hook set up brother!! Super Props to you - beautiful!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh. My. Lanta.




That's just beautiful. What has two thumbs and is green with envy? This guy!!!


Very nice work, Eric! You just became the envy of all of Puff!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude, love the floating MDF and sandblasted glass. I used to do a lot of work with both for a designer and you sir are a spitting of that stuff. Looks great.


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty damn amazing. What a setup! Green with envy over here, too


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A very beautiful AND fully functional Humidor! Love the gadgets and the look!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. Quite an upgrade from coolers for sure!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nicely done. Congrats. 

James


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just simply awesome! Great job :thumb:


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome job Eric. Let's see how long it takes to fill up those shelves!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wholey chit! Very nice.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

This may be the first thread that makes Shuckins jealous. Awesome setup Eric! I love the whole thing but the flat screen showing temp and RH is an amazing touch!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Phenomenal - I'm totally speechless!


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Superb!!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

That room is beyond cool !!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

What can one say.....there are no words for this thing of pure beauty!!!!!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Where's the kitty litter? :mrgreen:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, you thought of everything. Quite a thoroughly amazing build and incorporation of home automation tech. From the looks of it, you have some pretty nice inventory to take care of!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cool! So is it safe to assume that you can check temp and humidity via smart phone, etc?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy Crap! That is a beautiful setup. Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Very cool! So is it safe to assume that you can check temp and humidity via smart phone, etc?


:nono: you obviously didn't read the post :nono:


----------



## Flynhir (Dec 20, 2011)

VERY nice set-up! Great Job!:smoke2:


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Suddenly, I want to hire you. Great Job! That looks amazing!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very...very nice setup brother! As Shawn said...that is "off the hook!" I used to do home automation and home theater design, I love how you incorporated all of your skills (and today's electronics) into a room that needs special attention...great job!

Great inspiration as I am currently building my man cave...and I just can't decide if I want to build a walk in humidor...or not...?


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazing! Nice work!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Just freakin amazing, great work brother....need to hire you once I return next year:smoke2:


----------



## dvielmancc (Dec 20, 2011)

Most Excellent young puffer brother.. I'd like to complement you on choosing Spanish Cedar.. it's a great hardwood that holds it's aroma longer and resists aging. Your a genius..! What about describing your cabling behind this.. for example.. how did you sensor the door.. to your home security? What does it take to get the system to popup on your flat screen? That really is no problem for you being in Home Automation. Thanks young puffer Dave.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Your humi is better stocked than my local B&M! WOW!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Hat's off to you sir! :yo:

I'm most impressed that it's hooked up to your smartphone & TV's...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

amazing. giving me some ideas for some rooms in my basement lol
AND i already have the 70's wood panelling!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very very nice, someday I would like a room, a little classier than big coolers.

Best regards, tony


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent work Eric, simply stunning, and btw, best of luck to you in your new business venture.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great job you've done. I love the automation aspect of it!!

Win


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks guys for the amazing comments. will be posting a video soon to show how the system works.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

biblis said:


> thanks guys for the amazing comments. will be posting a video soon to show how the system works.


It's damn impressive, especially how you've got it all set up to be controlled from your finger tips. I'm just a bit jealous.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

nice.. i may hit you up on a howto soon.. :>


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

That is an amazing setup. I have been wanting to create a small room in my basement for a mancave/smoking room to brave the Illinois winters with. Your humidor is amzing.... picture perfect....plus the smokes are pretty nice too.


----------



## Tigole Bitties (Oct 27, 2012)

Newbie here, and sorry to necro, but where's the video ? Interested in details on how the heating/cooling/humidifying/access are tied into your home automation. Stating which home automation system you're using would probably go a long way towards answering that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

biblis said:


> I've been away from the forums for some time now. Been busy with having my first child and getting married and starting up my own Home Automation Company.
> 
> I had my basement finished in June and set aside my cold room for my walk in humidor but never got time to actually design and finish it. But i took some time to do so last week and after 2 weeks of work, I have finally finished the project. Just seasoned the humidor so you may still see all the wet spots. But here you go
> 
> ...


Every mans dream Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Amazing work Brother!!


----------



## BStanley (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing, can't wait to see the video


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome set up! Hope to one day have a walk in myself.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

oficially jealous!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

WOW! That is truly a labor of love.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

you are amazing Congratulations to you. You must have a very understanding wife as I do awesome pic's thank you for sharing


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

What an awesome idea!


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

wow that is just unreal very nice job


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

WHAT??? Excellent job!
:clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool dude WTG~


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

very cool indeed


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice & clean, very well thought out & put together.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

I love the frosted look of the door.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice, and great pics. You must have a very understanding wife as I sure as hell DON'T. Props to you brother.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

She cant be THAT bad is she lets you keep such an enormous stash in the living room...ound:


php007 said:


> Very nice, and great pics. You must have a very understanding wife as I sure as hell DON'T. Props to you brother.


----------

